# 67 transmission cooler lines



## 66Tempestcustom (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey all, first time posting here! So I have a 66 Tempest with a 68 400 and th400 tranny. I ordered new cooler lines for a 67 gto with a th400 but just wondering which line goes to which fittings on tranny and radiator? The lines that were in the car were cobbled so I just want to make sure I install these correctly. Thanks!


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Try these. These are from my 67 with a th400 and stock radiator. All pictures are taken from the passenger side.


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm replacing the transmission cooler lines in my '67 GTO with turbo 400 trans. I got the lower one off no problem. How in the heck do you get to the top one? I can get a shorter 1/2" wrench on it, with the backing wrench, but I can't get any swing to break the nut. I don't have any line wrenches or crow's feet wrenches. Can it be removed with the transmission in place? I may just cut it to get a socket on it, but I'm still not sure how I'm going to get the new one on snug enough. I'll keep researching. Any advice would be appreciated. Now my keyboard is all dirty!:surprise:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

hilton8r said:


> I'm replacing the transmission cooler lines in my '67 GTO with turbo 400 trans. I got the lower one off no problem. How in the heck do you get to the top one? I can get a shorter 1/2" wrench on it, with the backing wrench, but I can't get any swing to break the nut. I don't have any line wrenches or crow's feet wrenches. Can it be removed with the transmission in place? I may just cut it to get a socket on it, but I'm still not sure how I'm going to get the new one on snug enough. I'll keep researching. Any advice would be appreciated. Now my keyboard is all dirty!:surprise:



Maybe pull the dipstick tube? The bolt holds the bracket and there is an O-ring that fits around the tube and seals it as it is inserted into the trans.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I use a crowfoot line wrench, a crowfoot flarenut wrench or a straight crowfoot....best one is the crowfoot line wrench, just use it with a ratchet and small extension, it will go on then. Do not overtighten those, you can easily crack the transmission case. Be a little lighter than normal, and it should be ok. Mine have mo leaks.

Probably a torque spec on it, I just don’t recall it. With the crowfoot you can torque it....

Stay with it you will get it!


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

Lemans guy said:


> I use a crowfoot line wrench, a crowfoot flarenut wrench or a straight crowfoot....best one is the crowfoot line wrench, just use it with a ratchet and small extension, it will go on then. Do not overtighten those, you can easily crack the transmission case. Be a little lighter than normal, and it should be ok. Mine have mo leaks.
> 
> Probably a torque spec on it, I just don’t recall it. With the crowfoot you can torque it....
> 
> Stay with it you will get it!





PontiacJim said:


> Maybe pull the dipstick tube? The bolt holds the bracket and there is an O-ring that fits around the tube and seals it as it is inserted into the trans.


I thought about removing the dipstick tube. I wound up cutting the line, and removing with a socket. I was able to get the new line reattached using a much shorter wrench. I couldn't snug it up too tight if I wanted to with no room or swing... Hopefully mine won't leak either. If it does, I'll invest in some better wrenches for sure!

John


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

slide a 12 point box end wrench all the way down the line from the radiator end

workss great then hook it up to the radiator


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> slide a 12 point box end wrench all the way down the line from the radiator end
> 
> workss great then hook it up to the radiator


I did try that initially because the threaded end on the radiator side was missing from one of the lines. The wrench was too long for me to get it to where it needed to be. I'm sure that would have been perfect if I had tried it with a shorter wrench...


----------

